# Certification Exam



## Mavra (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, my name is Mavra. HELP ME! I have taken this exam twice and failed miserably. I do not understand what it is I am missing. I graduated with honors for taking this medical billing/coding program. I worked somewhat in the field. I recently took the exam twice this year and failed!!!! I don't know what to do. I purchased all my information the books and study guide with the cd practice exam. Studied and worked well on taking the exams except for the one that counts. I hope someone out there can help me or direct me in the right area. It states that my weaknesses are Coding Guidelines, Practice Management and the 50000 series.


----------



## kdulaney (Aug 24, 2009)

*Don't give up; be diligent*

Mavra:
Last November, I took my first certification. I had been sick and my eyes were really watering. However, I felt very good about the exam. Bottomline, I did not complete the entirety of the exam. I cried all the way home, one hour.
I had medical coders and my family tell me go for the free re-take. After 4 months break, the following was my strategy and I passed the August 1, 2009 exam.

--I studied how to take a test (exam strategy), studied a lot.
--Purchased AAPC study guides (A,B,C) and tested my timing over and over.
--Purchased Medical Coding.com practice sets 
--Practiced study sets from Ritecode.com and quizzes http://www.ritecode.com/quizzes/quiz.html
--Attended two AAPC exam reviews and studied Review Exam book (previously purchased)

Previously, I had completed a certificate in Medical Coding Program, 297.50 hours; not counting 40 hours of bootcamp. Regarding your weakness, one has to review and underline all important Coding Guidelines in each sections.
Another important component is to know where things are located; not that you have to know everything. That's where attending the Exam Reviews help tremendously. TIP: Practice, practice, practice coding sets/cases where you become more familiar with the material. Lastly, I prayed a lot. Hope this helps, Kathleen




Mavra said:


> Hi, my name is Mavra. HELP ME! I have taken this exam twice and failed miserably. I do not understand what it is I am missing. I graduated with honors for taking this medical billing/coding program. I worked somewhat in the field. I recently took the exam twice this year and failed!!!! I don't know what to do. I purchased all my information the books and study guide with the cd practice exam. Studied and worked well on taking the exams except for the one that counts. I hope someone out there can help me or direct me in the right area. It states that my weaknesses are Coding Guidelines, Practice Management and the 50000 series.


----------

